# 2011 Candy Corn Contest - Winner Bulldog



## Jim

We had one in 2010: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=16038&p=163677#p163677

It is 2011 and it is time for another one. I am going to give away a *Boomerang Tools Snip it* to the winner. I just got them in the mail and they look nice. Stay tuned for a full review. Contest ends at the stroke Midnight Halloween night....Eastern.







*Rules*
1, Reply here with the number of candy corns you think are in the skull. Winner will be the one closest to the actual number. In event of a tie, random.org will choose the winner. I will give you a small hint. The number is between 1 & 1000. :LOL2: 
2, Contest is open to all members new or old. 
3,*The winner has exactly 24 hours after I post the winner to reply to this post and PM me their mailing info. *

How many candy corns are in the pictures?









My son painted this skull when he was 5 years old. Anyone caught making fun of it will be banned for life. :LOL2: 

Discalimer: All things can change because


----------



## lovedr79

387


----------



## fool4fish1226

I am guessing 378


----------



## gillhunter

295


----------



## 00 mod

114 good luck to everyone else....hahaha


----------



## fender66

371.

Jim...you can't be eating the candy during this contest. If you do.....I guess 3.


----------



## crazymanme2

235 [-o< 

Thanks Jim for the chance =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowisuzu

I say 245.


----------



## Ringo Steele

I'll go with 213...just because [-o<


----------



## Brine

172

Thanks Jim!


----------



## BassinChris

I am gonna say 100 

nice custom paint job. looks like an abstract artist to me. thanks jim


----------



## FishingCop

465.................


----------



## V8_TITAN

gunna go with 370


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






136


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136
Click to expand...


can't pick that number!


----------



## RatherBFishin

312 Good Luck!!


----------



## bulldog

127


----------



## Jdholmes

Hmmmm...145.


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: 900 [-o<


----------



## cooter brown

356 is my guess. Thanks for the opportunity! =D> 

Eric


----------



## mattscarborough14

265 is where it's at :mrgreen:


----------



## Specknreds

150


----------



## SevenPin

I guess 399!

SevenPin


----------



## countryboy210

countryboy210 is going with. . . 210


----------



## gouran01

285 is my goodest guesstimation


----------



## lswoody

289 for me


----------



## freetofish

there should be 255 candy corns in that beautifully decorated skull.....


----------



## Jim

freetofish said:


> in that beautifully decorated skull.....



:LOL2:


----------



## devilmutt

82


----------



## batman

53


----------



## salton2

211
That would be my guess!


----------



## lbursell

Are the candy pumpkins part of the count? Is that hanger from the nose inside or outside?
I'd get a lawyer, but he'd want a 30% cut.


103


----------



## SVOMike86

125. Sounds about right.


----------



## Jim

lbursell said:


> Are the candy pumpkins part of the count? Is that hanger from the nose inside or outside?
> 103



Yes and inside. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wait a minute - the candy pumpkins count as well? I am changing my guess


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Wait a minute - the candy pumpkins count as well? I am changing my guess



Go ahead! Edit your original guess and dont pick a number someone else has.


----------



## Derek

146 
thanks for the chance


----------



## juggernoob

91


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

301 is my pick.


----------



## aeviaanah

50


----------



## 270Handiman

160


----------



## floundahman

I'll guess 220


----------



## mangelcc

262


----------



## spotco2

51


----------



## bcritch

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't pick that number!
Click to expand...



I'll take 138 :LOL2: JK

I will take 319


----------



## HOUSE

So...uh...where did your son find a skull? 
:shock: 

I'll guess 105


----------



## C.U. Fishin

178


----------



## RivRunR

247


----------



## bassboy1

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136
Click to expand...


BassAddict, I've got your back. :lol: 

I'll take 135.


----------



## Popeye

275 and a half. I see that half eaten one to the right of the pumpkin.


----------



## BassAddict

bassboy1 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is much too lazy to count up to 2 or 3 hundred! :LOL2: im going with :LOL2: 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BassAddict, I've got your back. :lol:
> 
> I'll take 135.
Click to expand...


lmao............ You guys suck!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

never mind read that blurry eyed this morning thought it was 138, you rock bassboy! Ahab my statement still applies to you.....


----------



## majkowskid

my guess is 115! thanks!


----------



## LonLB

299


----------



## cali27

487


----------



## cetaws6

i'm gonna go out on a limb and say..

607


----------



## wihil

I think House is on to something -

Lets try for 108!


----------



## Popeye

It's the day before Halloween. I think we should have a current picture of the skull and the contents so we can all revise our guesses (probably to zero)


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> It's the day before Halloween. I think we should have a current picture of the skull and the contents so we can all revise our guesses (probably to zero)



ZERO :LOL2:


----------



## HOUSE

wihil said:


> I think House is on to something -
> 
> Lets try for 108!



I used to stuff these things up my nose as a kid, so I have a pretty good idea how many can fit.


----------



## stevent

387


----------



## stevent

168


----------



## muskiemike12

194


----------



## BOB350RX

now i see pumpkins in there also thats gonna totaly ruin my chances at exactly guessing the number :wink: im waging 301


----------



## vahunter

207 please


----------



## sixgun86

149


----------



## Greer

406 :?:


----------



## wasilvers

89!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl

222


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: 111


----------



## Hanr3

257


----------



## JonBoatfever

232


----------



## aeviaanah

Well whos the winner?!


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

The winning number was *126*

That means there is a tie between Bulldog and SVOMike86. I put both names into the hat program and hit shuffle. When I stopped the shuffle Bulldog was the name on top. 

BullDog is the Winner!


----------



## Captain Ahab

*I demand a recount!*


----------



## Popeye

I would guess that a recount would end up with zero.

Congratulations Bulldog


----------



## fender66

WOW...I was so close. Only missed it by 245. :mrgreen: 

Congrats Bulldog.


----------



## bcritch

Congrats Bulldog =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats man =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

Good guess Bulldog =D> 

& thanks again Jim for the chance :lol: =D>


----------



## Brine

Way to go bd!


----------



## HOUSE

Popeye said:


> I would guess that a recount would end up with zero.
> 
> Congratulations Bulldog



LOL so true. Feel free to just eat 21 of them if you re-count though!

Congrats to Bulldog 

P.S. Here's my "scientific" approach that I used for my guess. I think I forgot to count the nose! j/k:


----------



## fender66

> P.S. Here's my "scientific" approach that I used for my guess. I think I forgot to count the nose! j/k:



Yeah....right......Makes perfect sense. #-o


----------



## Jim

@House
:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3

Has he claimed the prize yet? :mrgreen: 

Some of you spent way too much time coming up with a number, not mentioning any names, cough House cough.... :mrgreen:


----------



## lswoody

Congrats Bulldog!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye

I need to pick smaller numbers... My butt still hurts where I pulled mine from... :shock:


----------



## wihil

Congrats Bulldog!

I KNEW House was on to something! (my math wasn't that good... :lol: )

C


----------



## bulldog

House, that is exactly how I figured it out. :roll: 

Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl

good guess guys congrats )


----------

